# Magic Mike



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife’s libido has been pretty lame lately. Ok so my wife goes out for drinks with the girls and a to see this movie. About male strippers as you may know. She comes home saying it was fun and tells me who’s in it etc. She said it was like “girl porn”. At first I didn’t take the hint. It didn’t take her long to make it clear that her motor was running. She mentioned it was great because they did not have close up of men’s stuff, etc. and it had some plot. In short order we had some good lovin’. She was hot and bothered before we got started. 

This does not make me jealous at all. I feel like “don’t care where you get your appetite as long as you come home to eat…” Is there material out there we could both watch together that would mirror this sort of thing? 

I guess I have to have a conversation with her more about this to see what viewing she may like to see? Have any women out there found material out there that they find appealing?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Not a woman but my wife went to see it and thought it was lame. You're a lucky dude.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

> Is there material out there we could both watch together that would mirror this sort of thing?


I'm going to say no.

I saw it, and while I know women that absolutely hated it or found it disgusting or whatever, I liked it. I've seen male strippers live, and let me tell you, THAT grossed me out. Something about it on screen made it more appealing to me.

It wasn't like porn. It was more subtle, like your wife said. Looking at hot boys dancing (Mike specifically for me) was a turn on. Would I want to start watching porn with my husband now because of it? No not really. It's different.

And FWIW, my honey benefitted from my outing. It charged me up too.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Have not seen Magic Mike but what I would consider 'girl porn' are:

Eyes Wide Shut
Secretary


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like actual porn. Softcore stuff.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I was disappointed with the movie....it was nice eye candy, but the plot was the worst I have seen...no story at all. But whoa those guys can move...


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I went to the movies monday night to see the last showing of Savages. We were early..

I cannot tell you how hilarious it was watching the hoards of women coming out of the theater giggling. seriously, if I was going to pay to see a stripper dance, he's at least going to be in real life I mean, at least THAT is truly giggle worthy.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

OMG... Your wife is addicted to girl porn. Check her into therapy and spend a ton of cash in it!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand why people need outside stimulation like magic mike and other things to get their motor running for their partner.how about having a striptease done by your partner? fun and sexy

Personally,I'd be insulted if it took a movie full of hot women/hot men to get my partner to feel in the mood for me.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

and so many chicks on here are *****ing about guys looking at porn


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I like actual porn. Softcore stuff.




My wife likes softcore porn too....


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Some women are turned by the lead character and the plot in a softcore movie.
People have many different fantasies tha gets them going.
My wife likes some softcore porn.I like some of it too,but for it to get my blood flowing the photography and the models have to be really,really good.
We used to have some but I can't remember the titles right now .
But they were nice.
They were a great addition back then.
What might work for your wife today may nor work for her tomorrow.
The key is to be tuned sexually with her and you will always reap the benefits.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Lordhavok said:


> and so many chicks on here are *****ing about guys looking at porn


And if your spouse told you that you couldn't watch anything with half-naked women in it, you would be watching the Disney channel and nothing else.


----------



## cub!chy (May 7, 2012)

I was actually drafted and went with the wife. The movie was horrible, no plot, boring and lame, but the magic guy sure knew how to dance, also liked the 3 some scene, that was hot. I was happy to see 2 other guys there with wife’s, but what was off, there were 2 single guys sitting by themselves, I found this odd, kept waiting for their partners. They never came, I then read in the NYtimes an article how magic mike was the hottest movie for gay men, I never saw that coming. Anyway to the point, women love any material that isn’t porn that gets them hot, but they won’t tell you. My wife loved Game of Thrones and she always jumped me after it was over, I never got it until I watched it with her one day, now it’s our favorite. But the clincher for me was the shades of grey books, I bought them on a whim for her and she devoured all 3 in like 3 weeks. She had not heard about them before I brought them home, ire ad about them on cnn. She is conservative and religious, but did it bring the beast out. She has really opened up, so I would suggest you do the same thing. My wife doesn’t like porn and won’t watch it, but the soft stuff and the books, its like super porn for her.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

cub!chy said:


> I was actually drafted and went with the wife. The movie was horrible, no plot, boring and lame, but the magic guy sure knew how to dance, also liked the 3 some scene, that was hot. I was happy to see 2 other guys there with wife’s, but what was off, there were 2 single guys sitting by themselves, I found this odd, kept waiting for their partners. They never came, I then read in the NYtimes an article how magic mike was the hottest movie for gay men, I never saw that coming. Anyway to the point, women love any material that isn’t porn that gets them hot, but they won’t tell you. My wife loved Game of Thrones and she always jumped me after it was over, I never got it until I watched it with her one day, now it’s our favorite. But the clincher for me was the shades of grey books, I bought them on a whim for her and she devoured all 3 in like 3 weeks. She had not heard about them before I brought them home, ire ad about them on cnn. She is conservative and religious, but did it bring the beast out. She has really opened up, so I would suggest you do the same thing. My wife doesn’t like porn and won’t watch it, but the soft stuff and the books, its like super porn for her.



chub!chy brings out a really good point. My wife has admitted to not only being turned on by softcore that she admitted to watching solo when she was single but also to being somewhat turned on by women. She will only indulge in using a vibrator upon my practically insisting and/or the involvement of alcohol. 

There have been studies done that have measured responsed to women and men to erotica and measured arousal. They found women were equally aroused by many types of porn even if they reported otherwise. I think this is less true of the younger generation who grew up with vibes and porn being more acceptable. I am 47 and can remember the only place you could buy a sex toys or porn was in a shady area of a city. Now Brookstones sells vibrators and porn is a mouseclick away. 

Sadly it is unfortunate that many women are still shacked by upbringings that make them shame their sexuality or at the very least to not be comfortable with exploring things that may feel good. As somewhat of a feminist my wife rejects the notion that her inhibitions are based on these things. Her actions clearly speak volumes to the contrary. 

I even noticed that she openly tells my son and daughter not to touch themselves (genitals). I mean even if you don't remember the words as an adult you will still not feel OK about it. Even if sex and the city charicters tell you a vibrator is ok. See my point. 

I am thrilled that my wife admitted to being aroused. I don't share the idea spouses should only be aroused by eachother. the human body (male and female) is beautiful and arousing. Having done a fair amount of travel in europe i have found this not to be the case. People there accept and embrace sex and don't throw it into some dark closet making people feel guilty about wanting to explore. 

I would love to hear from women who have "gotten over" these inhibitions. 

I hope all of you have a great day and thanks for all of your sharing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Do your wives get hot for you without all this?


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

if it bothers you than just get really in shape so she will be more attracted to you physically. 

there are enough hours in the day to achieve your dream body

best of luck


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

cub!chy said:


> But the clincher for me was the shades of grey books, I bought them on a whim for her and she devoured all 3 in like 3 weeks. She had not heard about them before I brought them home, ire ad about them on cnn.


She might like Secretary ... similar to Shades of Grey but the woman in the movie had some issues.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I didn't need this. I do just fine without it. Just thought it would be fun.... a little eye candy for me and moving more. FWIW.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I will go to almost any movie that features dancing, so I saw MM. Not much of a movie, but Channing Tatum has that charisma some male stars have, and boy can he dance. I didn't find the sexual stuff appealing at all--and frankly, most of the "appeal" in those situations IRL is not sexual, it's about laughing hysterically. The movie didn't turn me on in the least, although I wouldn't throw CT out of bed for eating crackers. I thought he was a lot sexier in another really bad movie--can't remember the name, but it stars some girl who is fighting to save her school soccer team. And I think he was in a 3rd movie, about two dancers. Can't remember if it was any good--but there were some great dance scenes.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

^^ tjohnson - To your point about women overcoming their sexual hang-ups, it certainly is possible, my wife and I went through a multiple-month round of marriage counseling/sex therapy not too long ago.

My wife had some sexual hang-ups that seemed to evaporate if she had consumed enough alcohol, so it was clearly a mental inhibition issue. We were both raised in strict Catholic households, we told that sex was for procreation only, masturbation was evil, sex was not to be discussed, etc. She also had some major issues around parental neglect, and some possible sexual abuse from a cousin when she was a young child.

She was able the get a lot of these issues out on the table. Although she is not 100% over these things, she has gotten to the point where she has a lot fewer hang-ups and inhibitions about sex (things she will do now that she wouldn't do unless drunk in the past, like giving me oral after my c*ck has been in her p*ssy, using a vibrator during sex, masturbation, light bondage, talk openly and explicitly about sex and sex acts, etc.). She is much more likely to be relaxed and in the mood, and able to orgasm, etc.

So it is possible to overcome sexual hang-ups, even lifelong, deep-seated ones.

BTW, my wife does not want to see Magic Mike (she has not expressed a desire to see it even though we saw the trailers at the theatre recently), but she does like _50 Shades_ - just like all the other Moms on my son's travel soccer team -and she liked _Secretary_.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband are both the same, we enjoy some eye candy.. I don't judge him and he doesn't judge me and the glory is... we don't need it either...If we did ....I can see how that would be a problem. 

We watch porn together too - occassionally, softcore...He has never been into anything hardcore . Accually I think I like it more than him, he lays there snuggled up close & watches me watch it, likes to see the look on my face. 

I am a lover of anything Romantic, in our past when my drive was lower... any hot racy sex scene threw me into a tizzy....I'd soon be crawling under the sheet lifting my pajamas for some spooning, it just gets the juices flowing !! 

He'd never complain about that !  And if I picked up a HOT novel, I would skim so fast to get to the dirty parts, I remember reading this stuff & within minutes my body was on fire -for being TAKEN...that was all the forplay I needed ! 

The 1st time we went to the Strip Club together...... He was REALLY Hot & Bothered after ....(it was his 1st experience -at age 45) ..... even though he had to get up for work in a few hours that night.... he WANTED It BAD... I can't tell you how thrilled I was -that spelled more sex for me -when he was having trouble keeping up with ME.... my words to him was ....."If this is what that place does to you baby, we'll go back every week! ". I 
L O V E D it ... 

I think the same as Tjohnson here...


> *tjohnson said*: I feel like “don’t care where you get your appetite as long as you come home to eat…”


 I suppose this isn't typical for women at all ...all I can say is...it lies in how my husband treats me every day. 

The allure wore off after our 2nd trip, it was just the new novelty...as I assumed all along. 

He knows he is the only man for me, and I know I am his one & only.... But he still enjoys looking at his playboy bunnies and I will always enjoy those seductive romance scenes. 

He calls me a "dirty old woman" with a  ...and I call him a "dirty old man" with a smile . Wouldn't want it any other way. We're through & through monogomous & have only been with each other. 



> I would love to hear from women who have "gotten over" these inhibitions


 I had some real inhibitions back in the day... it kept our sex life tamely vanilla, we NEVER talked about sex at all.... I felt masterbation was something to be ashamed of....embarrassed for him to see me naked up close...felt enticing my husband like a stripper was wrong.....

But yet.... I still LOVED , was easily aroused & jumped to watch Rated R hot romance movies...but then feeling like God was displeased with me for "lusting", like I was a bad girl.. My mind was conflicted. I was not free in my sexuality....or expressing it. 

I have since buried all of this....what a blessing!! I am happier, we flirt, tease & talk about sex ALOT....and act on what we are talking about...we're just having alot more FUN. 

I can only speak for what works in my own marriage..

Haven't seem Magic Mike, but looking forward to it...when it hits the $1 theater...nice to hear some men go with their wives, I know mine will -if I want him too. He can always fall asleep if he wants.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok I feel like a freak of nature here. I watch porn with my man too but its stuff like bondage porn for example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sisters359 said:


> I will go to almost any movie that features dancing, so I saw MM. Not much of a movie, but Channing Tatum has that charisma some male stars have, and boy can he dance. I didn't find the sexual stuff appealing at all--and frankly, most of the "appeal" in those situations IRL is not sexual, it's about laughing hysterically. The movie didn't turn me on in the least, although I wouldn't throw CT out of bed for eating crackers. I thought he was a lot sexier in another really bad movie--can't remember the name, but it stars some girl who is fighting to save her school soccer team. And I think he was in a 3rd movie, about two dancers. Can't remember if it was any good--but there were some great dance scenes.


Had to look him up lol. But I recognized the description of the movies.... She's the Man and there were 2 about dancing.... Step Up and Step Up 2. His costar in the first Step Up movie married him a few years later.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> chub!chy brings out a really good point. My wife has admitted to not only being turned on by softcore that she admitted to watching solo when she was single but also to being somewhat turned on by women. She will only indulge in using a vibrator upon my practically insisting and/or the involvement of alcohol.
> 
> There have been studies done that have measured responsed to women and men to erotica and measured arousal. They found women were equally aroused by many types of porn even if they reported otherwise. I think this is less true of the younger generation who grew up with vibes and porn being more acceptable. I am 47 and can remember the only place you could buy a sex toys or porn was in a shady area of a city. Now Brookstones sells vibrators and porn is a mouseclick away.
> 
> ...


Over it my whole life. People get bored, esp. in LT relationships. They need stimulation, not the same old thing served on the same old bed. 

First, women are different, so what I like, she might not. So, you're going to have to do some research into HER specifically, by asking, observing, and trying different things. But she's lucky that you care, and want to do all that. 

I like movies with lots of lovemaking. There's one with Antonio Banderas and Angelina Jolie. Holy smokes. Most of it for me is the way he treats her in the movie. uncommonly gentlemanly. Just irresistible. I like music videos for love songs with lots of passionate kissing. I like sexting that "beats around the bush" (I know, bad choice of idioms,) by making you use your imagination rather than just blurting out "lets ...!" 

I watched porn with my ex, but it even though the visuals were "stimulating," they didn't do much for me, and the "money shots" completely reversed the effects and made me angry and ruined my whole mood. there is a website called make love not porn that might be of interest to you. 

Just remember a woman's most sensitive sexual organ is her brain. So you need to start there to find out how your wife ticks. Ask questions, then listen. Don't judge. Listen to comments she makes about movies, people kissing in public, just pay attention. Good luck and great sex to you and her.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG uhaul makes some great points. It is amazing how us men want our wives to be more like us than vise versa even when we falsely believe to the contrary. I will check out make love not porn. 

To clarify my wife gets easily aroused once things get going between us. He achieving multiple Os has never been an issue and it is just silly to suggest these to be faked by her. My appearance is above average for my age, I work out and eat right. That said I don’t think I am competition (visually) to professional dancers. That said I still believe that many women are aroused visually just not by the same things that are appealing to men and are shamed by it. 

I would not charictorize my wife’s upbringing (parents anyway) strict. I do believe that her involvement in Catholic schools as a young girl has impacted her. She has similar inhibitions as Keeper63’s wife. She still professes that a vibrator is “not as good as the real thing” which I believe to be only partially true based upon what I know. 

To be clear I don’ t want my wife to engage in activities that go make her uncomfortable, compromise our relationship or hurt her in any way. However, I would like to make things more interesting. To me her admitting that she was aroused by men gyrating to me was somewhat liberating. Again I would appreciate people’s thoughts on this.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Chatum Tanning is so completely overrated. I don't think he's attractive _at all_. My husband can't dance and I'd much rather have him give me a strip tease. Or, better yet, give _him_ one myself.  

My ultimate fantasy between my husband and I: having sex while he quotes Shakespeare. *nods* Oh. yeah.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

See, women are different. That would completely turn me off.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> See, women are different. That would completely turn me off.


The Shakespeare? I'm strange, I know.  But I find Shakespeare's writing to be incredibly sexy. Even more so when my husband quotes it.


----------



## Eco (Mar 9, 2012)

I for one most enjoy my sexuality being connected solely to my partner. Even in a relationship that lasted 15 years, I was never "bored" despite making love to her pretty much daily for all those years. If I happen to be apart from her, solo sex still involves fantasies of her. I'm not going to go watch movies of other women, read erotica etc and then get my rocks off with my partner....why would I be with her if I wanted others? She feels the same. 

An ex of mine would act like this, though it was women dancers that seemed to spark her desire. I don't know if she was aroused from watching the dancers, or if she was "marking her territory" but she would always make sure we had sex - even if we got home at 4am.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

my wife never goes out to drinks and says she does not want to see this movie. 

all women have different tastes in movies


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I took my wife to see this. It cured her of ever wanting to go to a male strip club. She was curious before. She did like the dancing though.

Yes, I was the only man in the theater. Conspicuously so. I told the other ladies I was her gay friend.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

sandc said:


> I took my wife to see this. It cured her of ever wanting to go to a male strip club. She was curious before. She did like the dancing though.
> 
> Yes, I was the only man in the theater. Conspicuously so. I told the other ladies I was her gay friend.


I've been to see the Chippendales (they were advertised as such, but they were counterfeits in a rinky dink bar)....my GF dragged me there, I thought "Why not!"..... and I have been to a Strip Club for guys... 

I personally enjoyed the atmosphere more at the Strip CLub for guys... seeing the difference in how MEN act around women dancers, and women act around MEN dancers... OMG... NIGHT & DAY....









The men are sooo calm... Women are freaking NUTS.... my one GF literally picked up my hand and MADE me touch the chest of this one male dancer standing in front of us, I wanted to crawl under a rock, I think I was the CALMEST woman in the house...

Though I enjoyed seeing them dance on stage....and it was halaraious and near shaming how the women were acting, all ages too....It was like a mad house...my other GF even went up on stage with them...she seemed to be in her glory, she is a wild one though. 

I watched them scream, hoot & howl, the guys were coming in the audience picking them up - grinding back & forth, Lord ! I was kinda shocked all of this was going on....all I kept thinking was... Hmmm I wonder who will be sleeping with them tonight !


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you tell me more about your strip club for guys experience? My wife and I have a Reno trip coming up and I was thinking about taking her to one. 

Your experience at the dive bar with the fake Chippendales sounds pretty much in line with the movie. Even the women in the theater were making cat calls. It embarrassed my wife. I thought she might feel better if I left but I stuck it out. 

We went mostly because I want her to enjoy the male physique the way I enjoy the female physique. Yes it wets my sexual appetite but a woman's figure is so beautiful it's art to me. I want her to develop the same sense of the male form. It should be attractive and artful to her. She feels guilty looking. I'm trying to reassure her it's healthy and normal. I don't feel threatened at all.

I have something they don't.


----------



## jlock111 (Jun 26, 2012)

tjohnson said:


> My wife’s libido has been pretty lame lately. Ok so my wife goes out for drinks with the girls and a to see this movie. About male strippers as you may know. She comes home saying it was fun and tells me who’s in it etc. She said it was like “girl porn”. At first I didn’t take the hint. It didn’t take her long to make it clear that her motor was running. She mentioned it was great because they did not have close up of men’s stuff, etc. and it had some plot. In short order we had some good lovin’. She was hot and bothered before we got started.
> 
> This does not make me jealous at all. I feel like “don’t care where you get your appetite as long as you come home to eat…” Is there material out there we could both watch together that would mirror this sort of thing?
> 
> I guess I have to have a conversation with her more about this to see what viewing she may like to see? Have any women out there found material out there that they find appealing?


My wife gets turned on by watching HBO real sex, and I don't mind watching myself.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

For couples movies that go beyond "Lifetime Original Movie" stuff but not quite to porn this site seems to have a good selection.

The Romance Series From New Sensations


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

sandc said:


> Can you tell me more about your strip club for guys experience? My wife and I have a Reno trip coming up and I was thinking about taking her to one.
> 
> Your experience at the dive bar with the fake Chippendales sounds pretty much in line with the movie. Even the women in the theater were making cat calls. It embarrassed my wife. I thought she might feel better if I left but I stuck it out.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with sandc. I think much (or at least some of the dislike is the sence that a women 'should not" like this sort of thing. 

I think some of the younger women may not feel this way. After all sex toys, porn etc seem to be more mainstream. 

I know for a fact my wife IS aroused by visual stuff. She always seems to be more aroused when she watched shows with hunky men/hot women then otherwise. She does however, need it to have a plot. It cannot be shameless eye candy just for the sake of it. 

My hypothesis that it is socially induced to me is proven by the fact that it seems that nudity, sex, sex toys seem rather more mainstream and permissive in some European countries where values are different. If it were strictly "genetic wiring" it should not matter where you live. Not sure if i am rambling.


----------



## srtjm (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't Care how She gets Thirsty as long as she drinks with me!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

jlock111 said:


> My wife gets turned on by watching HBO real sex, and I don't mind watching myself.


again, to my point it is sex with a documentary spin so women can accept watching it since it is not just body parts for the sake of it. Hence they don't feel guilty about it. 

I have brought this up before. My wife has professed to call her vibrator (her best friend-then she laughs). She will only use it if she i just pop it out when she does not know. She will not stop me. She has to make it a point to say "i like you more" and "it is not like the real thing" which i know. If i do suggest we use our little electric freind she says "only if i have a few ****tails first" 

I am not saying inside every women is one that is dying to see penetration and up close bjs etc. but, do believe that women could have trouble letting go of what they believe is ofensive and enjoy these sort of things.


----------

